# BOTC on weekends or any blocks less than 13 weeks?



## IAGFED (8 Jun 2011)

Hello,
Does anyone know if there is an option to take the BOTC on weekends or in smaller weekly components? I went down to the regiment this evening to apply for a reserve officer position and I was told it required 13 consecutive weeks. Unfortunately, I can't take that much time off of work all at once.  I may have to go NCO route since I know the BMQ can be done on weekends. 

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Eowyn (8 Jun 2011)

In Alberta, officers take the BMQ with the soldiers, then take a leadership portion (BMOQ Part 2).   During this training year, both of these courses were run on weekends.


----------



## Drag (11 Jun 2011)

Eowyn said:
			
		

> In Alberta, officers take the BMQ with the soldiers, then take a leadership portion (BMOQ Part 2).   During this training year, both of these courses were run on weekends.



That's the way 32 brigade used to run it when I was in Toronto...


----------



## Zoomie (11 Jun 2011)

Is the Army Reserve sending their Officer candidates to St-Jean for BOTC now?  No real need for 13 consecutive weeks - the tried and true method has been in place for decades.  We used to graduate Officers via BAOT in three 1 week long sessions.


----------

